

Record-breaking win in computer Go match vs professional at 4 stones - mquander
http://gogameguru.com/zen-computer-go-program-beats-takemiya-masaki-4-stones/

======
mquander
Some context: This is the first time a computer has beaten a professional in a
slow game on a full-size board with a 4-stone handicap or less, putting the
computer's strength above that of all but the most dedicated amateur players.
Few people expected this result going into the match. It's also worth noting
that the hardware was just a small cluster of four PCs, not extravagant.

~~~
tzs
Is 30 minutes main time really a slow game for Go?

~~~
Alex3917
On KGS 25 minutes is actually considered a medium length game. Obviously real
games between pros can go on for days, but for whatever reason most games with
bots seem to be played at or near blitz speeds, so this is slow by comparison.

------
sreyemhtes
Interesting conclusion! nice post

